# Suche Anno 2070 mitspieler ^^



## Aks-ty (7. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute!
Ich suche Leute die lust haben ne Runde Anno 2070 zu zocken.
Könnt euch ja melden will mal alles mögliche durchspielen^^

MFG Aks-ty

P.S. mist das o fehlt xD


----------



## Rurdo (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Ann 2070 mitspieler^^*

Hmm, hätte ich Anno, würde ich mit dir spielen ^^


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Ann 2070 mitspieler^^*

Wie funktioniert das dann eigentlich? da muss man dann ein paar Stunden zusammen online sich immer verabreden, nehm ich mal an? ^^


----------



## Insanix (8. Dezember 2011)

Würde auch gerne mal online spielen, aber 3-4 Stunden sind schon eine lange Zeit


----------



## axxo (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde für Sonntag noch Mitspieler suchen, mir fehlt noch die Koop Mission wo es darum geht ein Monument zu errichten und die "Mit aller Macht" Mission wäre vielleicht zu zweit auch noch ganz cool.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

Wie würde man denn bei Koop ein Monument zusammen errichten? Oder beliefert dann der eine den anderen, und nur einer von beiden gilt dann als Erbauer des Monuments?

Hab vor 2 Tagen im Einzelspieler ein Monument erbaut, ich meine das hätte so 6-7 Std gedauert (hab ich nicht an einem Stück gespielt)


----------



## axxo (8. Dezember 2011)

Soweit ich verstanden habe geht es bei der Mission darum das Monument früher als der andere fertig zu stellen bzw den anderen am Monumentbau zu hindern während man sein eigenes fertig stellt!


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

ach so, nee, das wäre mir zu viel Streß    ich mein: man kann ja garantiert auch so spielen, dass man dem anderen hilft - aber wenn das nicht belohnt wird... nee, muss nicht sein


----------



## Ifosil (9. Dezember 2011)

Suche auch Mitspieler, man muss aber schon mehrere Tage einpladen. So einfach 2 Stunden kann man kein Anno spielen. TS3 würd ich bevorzugen.


----------



## axxo (9. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ach so, nee, das wäre mir zu viel Streß    ich mein: man kann ja garantiert auch so spielen, dass man dem anderen hilft - aber wenn das nicht belohnt wird... nee, muss nicht sein



Ich wäre auch bereit,diese Mission im Koop zu spielen, das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Aks-ty (9. Dezember 2011)

ihr könnt mich gerne Adden Name: Aks-ty ^^
TS steht zur verfügung stelle ich dann^^


----------



## Rurdo (13. Dezember 2011)

Hey, hab jetzt auch Anno 2070! Wer ne runde mitzocken will, einfach bescheidsagen...


----------



## axxo (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich auf jeden Fall sobald mein Rechner wieder komplett ist, also am Wochenende würde ich gerne die Koopmissionen sowie die "Mit aller Macht" Mission spielen dann hab ich endlich alle komplett


----------



## Aks-ty (18. Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt könnt mich alle gerne adden^^ Nick hab ich schon gepostet^^


----------



## Hideout (26. Dezember 2011)

Da ich nun auch Anno 2070 habe, würde ich mich freuen ein paar Mitspieler zu finden! Name: Praclarush
Aks-ty dich hab ich mal geaddet


----------



## Rurdo (26. Dezember 2011)

Da wir ja jetzt Ferien haben, würde ich gern mal mit euch ne runde zocken!!! 
Könnt euch ja mal melden...


----------

